# what would you do?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tell me what you would do if 2 juvenile boys (i assume juveniles) on fat tire mini bikes came with in the back 20 yards of your fence line (i got a big fenced in back yard with lots of trees, bushes bordering old school ball fields), one guy threw a 1/4 stick (i first heard him say to the other guy "over the fence?") BOOM!! then comes my dog whining and shaking his head.. i first saw them ride up from across the field as i was firing up the grill (i didnt know Dio was back there or what they were doing) , after the blast, i heard one say "lets go man, he's watching us" they took off laughing after seeing me staring at them. about 5 minutes later they came back to the house on grandview across the field i saw them at when i got home tonight. (ive seen the warren police at this house at least 5 time this year), so.. i walk a bee line to them across the field. the whole gang sees me coming a few go inside, a few walk around to the back of the house, but i see the one who lit the 1/4 stick and i walked right up within 5 feet to him and say.. dont throw that bullshit by my house again, you fukking hear me?? ( i love it when i make people go speechless).... they all shook their heads in silence,. not sure if i should file a police report or let it go. but I do know they live close because they been riding those bikes around here for a few months.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Have a talk with his mom.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

You said stick. I didn't realize this was some firework or explosive til you said light. Call police imo


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Plus if you call police, there will be a report. Any other violations with your property should be charged offenses. Hope you have cameras


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Call the police and make a report. what happens if next time they lite and throw a 1/4 stick over your fence and Dio gets hurt or worse. I would hate to see them go unpunished legally.(I know they wouldn't get away with it)


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Surprised you didn't show the blue steel during your conversation.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Glock... there is no other!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Call the police and file a report to start a documented paper trail. If any further incidents occur that documentation will act in your favor.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> Surprised you didn't show the blue steel during your conversation.


I made it a purpose to NOT have a firearm when I confronted them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

matticito said:


> You said stick. I didn't realize this was some firework or explosive til you said light. Call police imo


Yes 1/4 stick of explosives. I felt it go off.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ezbite said:


> I made it a purpose to NOT have a firearm when I confronted them.


That's the *FIRST* thing about your life that I would change... Hey, you asked...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm just gonna say , you showed some serious restraint Tom , throw some explosives at my dog and I'm not sure I can say I could have done the same........but I'd definitely file a report , next time I doubt I'd be so EZ


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Sort of makes you wonder, and worry about those boys upbringing. Bet their parents are a real class act too.
I know what I would do. Good luck.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

file a report, maybe it would give the police a reason to check out the inside of the house.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Imagine what police they all resigned b/c defunding!!!!!!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

File a report. Make sure you include your conversation with the kid(s)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

at first I thought id wait and see if the talk worked. but then I done some soul searching. more than likely they'll just not be so obvious and retaliate for the stern talking. call the police and when they arrive tell them the whole story. then if something happens you have a police record of the incident.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dp


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a simular experience here, followed the juvenile to his home and informed his dad that if it happened again, him and his 16 year old waste of oxygen will need 2 months of intensive care to recover. Problem solved


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ezbite said:


> I made it a purpose to NOT have a firearm when I confronted them.





chadwimc said:


> That's the *FIRST* thing about your life that I would change... Hey, you asked...


Even as a CHL holder in OH, to do so would have opened him up to firearm charges had this escalated. This was not a stand your ground situation and, although started by the juveniles, the face-to-face was initiated by ezbite. Since he confronted them as he did, hopefully they will understand he meant what he said and a repeat will not be handled the same way,

And, yes, explosives were used, your property was basically attacked so a police report is definitely warranted.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Call police,get it on record,if you have a lawyer let him know,and get informed on how to handle it legally.Nowadays you have to CYA{COVER YOUR ASS].Put up trail cams.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Only you know. Were the boys responsive to your words. Do you think they would do it again?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Kids having fun. Was it stupid he’ll yes. Kids do dumb ****. We all have.


I believe he made his point. I’d leave it at that. But then agin I’m not a cop caller.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I knew they were trouble when you said fat tire mini bikes. Future Harley riders. 

Of course you should file a report. Where the hell do kids get dynamite for crying out loud? Could this lead to Federal involvement? Sounds like there may be some back story to this, wasn't just an initial, hey let's throw this in that guys yard.

Of course what they did was wrong, but I'm sure a great many of those replying did some pretty stupid stuff back in their younger days? Things that may have been considered as egregious as this in that particular time.

Now, here's a reply from left field. Perhaps these yoots have terrible family lives, no father figure or anyone to give them guidance. Offer to take them fishing, introduce them to a new hobby to occupy their time, what kid doesn't like to fish. Maybe they've never even held a fishing rod. You have a _wealth_ of information you could introduce them to. Maybe YOU could have a positive effect on their lives that they aren't going to get from their parents.

After writing this, I'm remembering that it was a neighbor that introduced ME to fishing, not my dad, been hooked ever since. My dad was a good guy, he did introduce me to hunting, just wasn't a fisherman.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Don’t be a nation of cowards, you confronted them should solve the problem. I do not need law enforcement to protect my family or property. When I was their age we used to do silly stuff like that, and when confronted that ended. Be a mentor and earn respect and you will earn their respect.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

There was more conservation, I told them I understood being young and having fun and I do get it. I did a lot of stupid things too when I was young. But I never threw explosives at a fenced in dog. I know I got my point across and today I'm gonna walk around until I find where they live, wonder how he's gonna react when he sees me standing on the sidewalk in front of his house. I know it's close because I see the kid that threw the 1/4 stick riding around almost daily.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chadwimc said:


> That's the *FIRST* thing about your life that I would change... Hey, you asked...


They were bigger than me and there were more of them and yes I can legally carry a gun in Ohio. I chose not too and it was a good choice IMO. I was extremely pissed off when I confronted them and pretty sure I could of dropped 2 or 3 of them before they hit me..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you've got yay and nay answers on calling the police. but only you can make that call. only you know how the conversation went. and only you know the expression they had. and you know if they seemed truly remorseful for doing it. did they say they were sorry? did they say it wouldn't do it again? just use your best judgement.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you put the fear of death in them and got your point across. If they do it again they could be tried under the "Goddard Law" for abusing your dog. You did the right thing IMO.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i think you did the right thing with the actions you take
honestly most kids will actually respect that more than if you call the police 
now if there are any more issues then you can call the police and tell them you tried and had a conversation with the kids already and it didnt work
ive had issues in the past that were similar and whenever i talked to them it was cleared up
ive blown off m100s (1/4 sticks) when i was younger just kids being kids


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

At least get a police report! If Dio was injured and you had a $$ vet bill , you would be stuck paying it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

You need to get a police report for documentation, throwing a bomb in your yard with dog out there is just not cool, what if there's retaliation for the conversation you had with them? Just do it.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

file a report with the police because without it they could say they were minding their business and you were the aggressor first come first served


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Must be a Warren thing. I've got a group that rides up and down Lexington until almost midnight. Drives my wife nuts. I just shrug it off as kids being kids. Personally I was always looking to ride in the woods and trails. Throwing an explosive at Dio is another level though. If you don't think your talk hit home 100 percent then file a report. How has Dio been after the incident?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ah the venerable m80s. Probably homemade. Take about ha half dozen, unload them them wrap the powder all together. It's getting close to the fourth of July isn't it?


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

TRIPLE-J said:


> i think you did the right thing with the actions you take
> honestly most kids will actually respect that more than if you call the police
> now if there are any more issues then you can call the police and tell them you tried and had a conversation with the kids already and it didnt work
> ive had issues in the past that were similar and whenever i talked to them it was cleared up
> ive blown off m100s (1/4 sticks) when i was younger just kids being kids


https://keystonefireworks.com/shop/m-100-silver-salutes/
This is part of the problem..where do these kids get this stuff?KUDOS for your management of the situation in confronting them but make a report to CYA-doesn't sound like they have much respect anything if they laughed after seeing you. Years ago when we were kids we had a guy down the street we called GROUCHO cause no one was aloud to walk on his lawn so one night we planted m80's in it on lit cigs and ran back home.Needless to say we got caught and my dad made sure it never happened again (ouch)


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Whether to call the law or not, your choice, bro.
Not packing when you went to talk to them was the right thing, IMO. Loose your temper with a bunch of minors,,,,especially these days, your in deep s**t, brother.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone who carries concealed should not, if they cannot control their temper. Be responsible and in control at all times. But never if you are in control of your emotions become a victim. I’ve taught CCW for years and had students tell me they only carry when they need to. I wish I could figure out when that was.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Atv vehicles are a problem as a whole. Every land owner around me has a problem with them, it's a constant aggravation. People think they can just ride anywhere, no permission required. I have had them come right through fences and even show up practically in my yard. Weekends are not peaceful as all day long you hear the roar of stupid ATVs on the hills and in the woods around your home, at least in my rural area. What if I came to the city and sat on the street in front of someones home and revved up a mufflerless vehicle....I'd soon be arrested. The Sheriff will only come if you have them stopped and held, and that ain't happening. It's just a symptom of our times. It's all about me and the hell with respecting anyone else or their property, attitude. It even shows up fishing as we see more complaints about people being thoughtless and rude fishing. Some landowners have spiked or roped trails, but I wouldn't take a chance of hurting someone. I think you talking to them is the right approach and getting them to see your position is a start. It starts at home. My kids learned to respect people and their property when they were little, it needs to be taught at home.

Moses gave this warning to Israel, it's still applies today:
* Deuteronomy 6:4-9 New International Version (NIV)*
4 Hear, O Israel: The Lord our God, the Lord is one. 5 Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your strength. 6 These commandments that I give you today are to be on your hearts. 7 Impress them on your children. Talk about them when you sit at home and when you walk along the road, when you lie down and when you get up. 8 Tie them as symbols on your hands and bind them on your foreheads. 9 Write them on the doorframes of your houses and on your gates.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Lack of parenting and teaching to respect others and their property.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Does that Keystone sell to Ohio residents or do you have to be a Pennsylvania resident? I assume you have to show a drivers license.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You should have shot the fat tires out with your blue steel.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you handled it right by confronting them man to boy. You put a little fear in their hearts. If you had called the police, then the police would have confronted them and their parents and they would have been in trouble. They may have then retaliated against you. Your dog didn't have any visible injuries that you could show to the police to prove they attacked your dog. Now, if it happens again go straight to the police.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bdawg said:


> I think you handled it right by confronting them man to boy. You put a little fear in their hearts. If you had called the police, then the police would have confronted them and their parents and they would have been in trouble. They may have then retaliated against you. Your dog didn't have any visible injuries that you could show to the police to prove they attacked your dog. Now, if it happens again go straight to the police.


the dog seems to be ok, i have a 1 foot diameter hole in the yard i could show them as proof it was oddly quiet around here yesterday too. i also mounted 3 trail cam out back yesterday, ones in video mode


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I am part of a prison ministry group that works with incarcerated teenage boys. I have done this for 20 years and seen a lot of Juvenile delinquents, all that we work with have committed serious felonies. Anything from assault, drug dealing, armed robbery, rape and more. For the overwhelming majority they come from broken and dysfunctional families and have no positive role models. You can actually engage these kids if you do it with respect. They usually are bright enough to recognize who's dissing them and who's not. Ask them what they like to do that's constructive. They always need money, if you could find a project for one or two of them and pay them a little to help, it may go a long ways. However, you need to be astute in evaluating them, some are just plain bad apples and should be treated as such. Kids respond to positive actions and respect pretty well. That doesn't mean your easy on them, you call BS what it is and don't tolerate poor behavior. Once they see the rewards of a civil life they will often respond. We have huge success with the kids we see. Many of them have told me I was more like a dad than their real dad and many don't even know their dad ( just speaking to the ones we see in prison, not that that is the case with your local kids). Still we see some that I frankly don't think should ever be in society, but they are few. If we reach them as kids, they won't likely be as big a problem as adults.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a Free Country....but the LAST thing I would do is attempt to employ the A-Holes who just threw dynamite at my dog.
Furthermore, giving them access to your property will likely allow them to further case your property and house out....as well as allow them get to know your schedule better than they already may.
Going one step further, they could get to know your dog, get to know your schedule, then steal your entire 1911 collection while you're at work/not home.
The Road to Hell and the Country of Chaz is paved with good intentions......


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

A guess I should expand on that thought. It does not have to be at your home, it could be cleaning up a park or yard work at a rest home or anything. We have a strict policy that none of the youth we see are allowed at our homes, I won't disagree with you there, but they are not all criminals. Mischievous youth aren't all thieves. That's what I meant when i said:


Southernsaug said:


> However, you need to be astute in evaluating them


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> It's a Free Country....but the LAST thing I would do is attempt to employ the A-Holes who just threw dynamite at my dog.
> Furthermore, giving them access to your property will likely allow them to further case your property and house out....as well as allow them get to know your schedule better than they already may.
> Going one step further, they could get to know your dog, get to know your schedule, then steal your entire 1911 collection while you're at work/not home.
> The Road to Hell and the Country of Chaz is paved with good intentions......


This needs a love button, the last thing I want is for These punks anywhere near my property. .. with the exception of a 1911 collection I don't have, I do however have a scrape pile of rustY steel behind the garage.. same thing right?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just for the record, this is the guy that threw it and he's not a kid..


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

File a police report , explosives is a federal offense might even inform the ATF , you could be saving these young ones and possible others from harm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Southernsaug said:


> I am part of a prison ministry group that works with incarcerated teenage boys. I have done this for 20 years and seen a lot of Juvenile delinquents, all that we work with have committed serious felonies. Anything from assault, drug dealing, armed robbery, rape and more. For the overwhelming majority they come from broken and dysfunctional families and have no positive role models. You can actually engage these kids if you do it with respect. They usually are bright enough to recognize who's dissing them and who's not. Ask them what they like to do that's constructive. They always need money, if you could find a project for one or two of them and pay them a little to help, it may go a long ways. However, you need to be astute in evaluating them, some are just plain bad apples and should be treated as such. Kids respond to positive actions and respect pretty well. That doesn't mean your easy on them, you call BS what it is and don't tolerate poor behavior. Once they see the rewards of a civil life they will often respond. We have huge success with the kids we see. Many of them have told me I was more like a dad than their real dad and many don't even know their dad ( just speaking to the ones we see in prison, not that that is the case with your local kids). Still we see some that I frankly don't think should ever be in society, but they are few. If we reach them as kids, they won't likely be as big a problem as adults.


Don't get me wrong.. I think what you do is GREAT. I honestly wish more people gave of themselves like you do. Do I think I'm going to have an ongoing problem, odds say no. I could see the timidness in his eyes as I was in his face. He knew he did wrong. Said he was sorry and I'm willing to move on. Not gonna file any report, but I did jump on the mountain bike this morning just before daylight and found a house where the mini bikes were, one was leaning on the house the other was on a kick stand on the sidewalk . So now I got them


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

And for the record of PROOF I just took this at 8pm 2 days later, it wasn't a firecracker


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 362355
> And for the record of PROOF I just took this at 8pm 2 days later, it wasn't a firecracker


Looks like a real m80 hole...or a real cherry bomb


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Not a good position to be in. Scumbags like those, will definitely be thinking about you, and not in a good way. You handled the situation as you should. The police should be notified, should something happen while you are away. Sorry to hear about Dio, he may be shaken up for a bit. They all knew what was going on, just didn't want to be confronted by you. Hope things settle down.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ezbite, I actually would agree they don't need to be around your property. I'm not against property rights in any form. I agree with what you did and think you are probably right that it's over. They most likely respect you for standing up and not calling police, and understand that you will if necessary. I have had a lot of conversations with delinquent youth and they actually know who not to mess with in a community. Just because I reach out and try to help them doesn't mean I accept any of their criminal acts as acceptable or excusable. In fact I tell them if they ever pulled any of that crap on me they better expect I'll turn them in so fast they will wonder what happened or I would defend myself and property. They are predators in a sense, they often victimize the scared and timid. As for what I do, you have to be called to it and not everyone can do it. We cut them zero slack and call wrong wrong. It gets tense at times. If they continue call the police....maybe I'll get a chance at them if they get locked up....LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bullet Bob said:


> Anyone who carries concealed should not, if they cannot control their temper. Be responsible and in control at all times. But never if you are in control of your emotions become a victim. I’ve taught CCW for years and had students tell me they only carry when they need to. I wish I could figure out when that was.


I carry every day, I do have control of my emotions and my firearm at all times, thank you very much for your concern and I also shoot weekly, usually Tuesday or Wednesday at the Vienna fish and game club I've been a member of for over 20 years

And I don't want this thread to turn into a who carries or who is better at it.. start your own thread.. it's about someone throwing explosives when my dog was near.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Looks like a real m80 hole...or a real cherry bomb


i have to agree with st. looks like the old m-80's or cherry bombs. a 1/4 stick of dynamite would have made a much larger hole. back when i was a kid i knew guys that fished with dynamite. they used 1/2 a stick in a big hole of water to kill out the entire hole. a half stick made an awesome blast. so i'm sure a 1/4 stick would have been a lot worse. but this is just my opinion after seeing what a 1/2 stick will do. but its still just my opinion.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I would move.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> i have to agree with st. looks like the old m-80's or cherry bombs. a 1/4 stick of dynamite would have made a much larger hole. back when i was a kid i knew guys that fished with dynamite. they used 1/2 a stick in a big hole of water to kill out the entire hole. a half stick made an awesome blast. so i'm sure a 1/4 stick would have been a lot worse. but this is just my opinion after seeing what a 1/2 stick will do. but its still just my opinion.


LOL as usual the expert on everything in the world speaks up.. you weren't even here and you know what it was.. SMFH


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mike hunt said:


> I would move.


Never gonna happen, I own this house free and clear of any bank


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> LOL as usual the expert on everything in the world speaks up.. you weren't even here and you know what it was.. SMFH


i really don't know why you think i'm a know it all. i just posted an opinion and made it clear it was just my opinion. i have no problem at all with you. and i feel bed that you do with me. i am 69 yrs old now and grew up hard so i've seen a few things in my life. and i've fished erie for over 40 yrs and learnt a few things in that time. and the spoons with outwest was a big misunderstanding on my part. i contacted him and he's going to call me so i can pay him for the spoons. i haven't even thought about them since he loaned them to me. if it makes you feel better i'll refrain from posting on your threads.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> i really don't know why you think i'm a know it all. i just posted an opinion and made it clear it was just my opinion. i have no problem at all with you. and i feel bed that you do with me. i am 69 yrs old now and grew up hard so i've seen a few things in my life. and i've fished erie for over 40 yrs and learnt a few things in that time. and the spoons with outwest was a big misunderstanding on my part. i contacted him and he's going to call me so i can pay him for the spoons. i haven't even thought about them since he loaned them to me. if it makes you feel better i'll refrain from posting on your threads.


Let's not make this about you..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dang man! I know kids do stupid ****… But throwing a 1/4 stick of dynamite in your yard? That's insane.. Glad to hear you and the dog are not hurt… In my opinion… You made a very smart choice by not carrying when you confronted them...That is the exact kind of concealed carry people that we need… knowing when to make an intelligent decision… Things could've turned out a whole lot worse if they saw that you were carrying… Three of them together could've just said "he pointed a gun at us "...And things would've turned out much worse… I guess they're just dumb ass kids and I would talk to their parents if you can track them down somehow…


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

L.,ighten up ez. Sherman is just sharing what he has lived through. I applaud you for your choice And that is not A kid.


----------



## Jf6 (Nov 8, 2017)

ezbite said:


> tell me what you would do if 2 juvenile boys (i assume juveniles) on fat tire mini bikes came with in the back 20 yards of your fence line (i got a big fenced in back yard with lots of trees, bushes bordering old school ball fields), one guy threw a 1/4 stick (i first heard him say to the other guy "over the fence?") BOOM!! then comes my dog whining and shaking his head.. i first saw them ride up from across the field as i was firing up the grill (i didnt know Dio was back there or what they were doing) , after the blast, i heard one say "lets go man, he's watching us" they took off laughing after seeing me staring at them. about 5 minutes later they came back to the house on grandview across the field i saw them at when i got home tonight. (ive seen the warren police at this house at least 5 time this year), so.. i walk a bee line to them across the field. the whole gang sees me coming a few go inside, a few walk around to the back of the house, but i see the one who lit the 1/4 stick and i walked right up within 5 feet to him and say.. dont throw that bullshit by my house again, you fukking hear me?? ( i love it when i make people go speechless).... they all shook their heads in silence,. not sure if i should file a police report or let it go. but I do know they live close because they been riding those bikes around here for a few months.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

EZ....My opinion....You did what was the right thing to do. They now know that the crap stops now. Don't care if it's a 1/4stick, 1/2 stick or M80, your dog could have been killed or injured and you yourself injured. Hang in there, I have all the confidence in the world you can take care of it if it happens again....


----------



## Jf6 (Nov 8, 2017)

9Left said:


> Dang man! I know kids do stupid ****… But throwing a 1/4 stick of dynamite in your yard? That's insane.. Glad to hear you and the dog are not hurt… In my opinion… You made a very smart choice by not carrying when you confronted them...That is the exact kind of concealed carry people that we need… knowing when to make an intelligent decision… Things could've turned out a whole lot worse if they saw that you were carrying… Three of them together could've just said "he pointed a gun at us "...And things would've turned out much worse… I guess they're just dumb ass kids and I would talk to their parents if you can track them down somehow…[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ezbite said:
> ...


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

ezbite said:


> tell me what you would do if 2 juvenile boys (i assume juveniles) on fat tire mini bikes came with in the back 20 yards of your fence line (i got a big fenced in back yard with lots of trees, bushes bordering old school ball fields), one guy threw a 1/4 stick (i first heard him say to the other guy "over the fence?") BOOM!! then comes my dog whining and shaking his head.. i first saw them ride up from across the field as i was firing up the grill (i didnt know Dio was back there or what they were doing) , after the blast, i heard one say "lets go man, he's watching us" they took off laughing after seeing me staring at them. about 5 minutes later they came back to the house on grandview across the field i saw them at when i got home tonight. (ive seen the warren police at this house at least 5 time this year), so.. i walk a bee line to them across the field. the whole gang sees me coming a few go inside, a few walk around to the back of the house, but i see the one who lit the 1/4 stick and i walked right up within 5 feet to him and say.. dont throw that bullshit by my house again, you fukking hear me?? ( i love it when i make people go speechless).... they all shook their heads in silence,. not sure if i should file a police report or let it go. but I do know they live close because they been riding those bikes around here for a few months.


File a report man trust no1 that’s nice ****
Won’t work long ,,,,


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

What would I do? Probably what I normally do in these situations; overreact, fly off the handle, make things far worse, and end up in trouble.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

ezbite said:


> tell me what you would do if 2 juvenile boys (i assume juveniles) on fat tire mini bikes came with in the back 20 yards of your fence line (i got a big fenced in back yard with lots of trees, bushes bordering old school ball fields), one guy threw a 1/4 stick (i first heard him say to the other guy "over the fence?") BOOM!! then comes my dog whining and shaking his head.. i first saw them ride up from across the field as i was firing up the grill (i didnt know Dio was back there or what they were doing) , after the blast, i heard one say "lets go man, he's watching us" they took off laughing after seeing me staring at them. about 5 minutes later they came back to the house on grandview across the field i saw them at when i got home tonight. (ive seen the warren police at this house at least 5 time this year), so.. i walk a bee line to them across the field. the whole gang sees me coming a few go inside, a few walk around to the back of the house, but i see the one who lit the 1/4 stick and i walked right up within 5 feet to him and say.. dont throw that bullshit by my house again, you fukking hear me?? ( i love it when i make people go speechless).... they all shook their heads in silence,. not sure if i should file a police report or let it go. but I do know they live close because they been riding those bikes around here for a few months.


You warned them..probably won't have no more trouble with them. Give them a day and go talk to them again.They will probably think your a pretty cool guy. If you do have trouble, talk to their parents. Then the cops.Kids make bad decisions too but understand when you talk to them like adults.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Young males commit a lot of crime. Its not an isolated incident. If they did it once they’ll do it again.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I think we can kick this around forever and not totally solve anything. Here are the facts as we know them:
The perpetrators committed a criminal act
ezbite witnessed the event
He addressed it using his best judgement
The rest of the story will play out over time....everything else is speculation

Here's what I (my opinion only, not telling anyone what to do) would consider going forward:

If you have no more problems, move on and leave it alone
Have a plan that is thought out ahead, not in the heat of the moment when your pissed
If something happens, wait until you've cooled off before addressing the offenders
A simple notification to police you are experiencing some issues, perhaps they could do a drive by
Be friendly towards the boys when you see them, a simple high how's it going in passing. You don't have to invite them over or engage them. yet talk if they want to be civil. 
Always display firm actions when you do encounter them, but don't demean them
Remember if you declare war, so will they....everyone suffers damage in a war
A Bible quote: Blessed are the peace makers, they are children of God
If they declare war, and insist on creating trouble then use all legal means to gain justice. Never give in to evil.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

Been down this road ! The best thing you can do is move !
Talk to the kids > Now they know they can rattle your cage.
Call the cops > 1st. > Cops talk to the kids. Kids could care less what the cops say. Kids now more pissed at you. 2nd. , Now you're the one with the record, not the kids. Call them again and you'll get the " here we go again" attitude. You'll also be the first one they come to when the kids go missing.
If the kids get arrest then you're dealing with "my poor Johnny" mom, or worse, dad, and you're the bad guy. Not the worthless parents, or lack of.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Where would these idiot's get a stick of dynamite, or tnt? Probably something homemade. This is getting close to the 4th of July. Fireworks are a hot item these days. But that bunch looks like trouble, in my opinion. Stay sharp,stay safe m


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Id have a talk with the patents. Remember when boys were allowed to he boys before? Now everyone wants people to have criminal records over things that could be settled between each other


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow Tom! I would have reacted the same way as you are: highly pissed that they endangered your dogs hearing from the sound waves emitted from a 1/4 stick( I know them as an F-100)
An M-80 could have easily damaged or ruined your dog's hearing, let alone an F-100. I've blown up a number of those, they are serious!

I'm grateful your not also telling us that happened.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Reading these things and seeing pictures like that reinforce for me why I will not and cannot live in areas like that with people everywhere. I grew up in a rural area with acres to roam and no neighbors. It gives me the "heebiejeebies" even thinking about living in town and all the disturbance. 

I agree you handled it fine. I've been on both sides of this coin at some point in life, and a "stern" face-to-face "conversation" usually takes care of the problem. People are idiots and when we are young even more so. Like the others said if you have more problems it's time to make some reports, but imo likely the issue is over.


----------

